# L7 vs jl audio



## PimPinD.com (Apr 29, 2005)

whats L7's or jl audio .......


----------



## PimPinD.com (Apr 29, 2005)

i mean whats better


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Your question is too vague.

Kicker L7 (what size?) vs. what model JL Audio sub (what size?)?


----------



## PimPinD.com (Apr 29, 2005)

12 's
jl doesnt matter i wanna see what is going to hit better price doesnt matter....


----------



## PimPinD.com (Apr 29, 2005)

ok lets try this again i have 2 12's l7 with 2 kx 1200.1 and 850.4 for mids and highs . my buddy just got 2 jl's 12v3 i think something like that. i hits way more than mine and its the same car. 99 camry. and he has the same amp so now im thinking i wanna go with jl subs but give your opinion on what i should get for my trunk so it rapes the shit out of it.. money aint an issue post what you think....


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

If you mean L7 vs. W7 then

Apples vs. Oranges


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PimPinD.com_@Aug 3 2007, 05:56 PM~8466506
> *ok lets try this again i have 2 12's l7 with 2 kx 1200.1 and 850.4 for mids and highs . my buddy just got 2 jl's 12v3 i think something like that. i hits way more than mine and its the same car. 99 camry. and he has the same amp so now im thinking i wanna go with jl subs but give your opinion on what i should get for my trunk so it rapes the shit out of it.. money aint an issue post what you think....
> *


go ported.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PimPinD.com_@Aug 3 2007, 05:56 PM~8466506
> *ok lets try this again i have 2 12's l7 with 2 kx 1200.1 and 850.4 for mids and highs . my buddy just got 2 jl's 12v3 i think something like that. i hits way more than mine and its the same car. 99 camry. and he has the same amp so now im thinking i wanna go with jl subs but give your opinion on what i should get for my trunk so it rapes the shit out of it.. money aint an issue post what you think....
> *


all things being equal the L7s will kill the w3s in output


----------



## EVANASTY (Apr 4, 2007)

JL


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

make sure the subs are firing to the rear and if they are sealed get rid of the box and make a ported one


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

from experience in owning both L7 and 13" W6 i wouldnt even think about it and go with the JL. i banged the shit out of the JLs and they never gave out. plus JL has that real deep bass, im a big fan. if money aint a issue why wont you go with 2 W7 13"s off of 2 JL audio 1000/1 amps, that would hit sooo hard. 









> _Originally posted by PimPinD.com_@Aug 3 2007, 04:56 PM~8466506
> *ok lets try this again i have 2 12's l7 with 2 kx 1200.1 and 850.4 for mids and highs . my buddy just got 2 jl's 12v3 i think something like that. i hits way more than mine and its the same car. 99 camry. and he has the same amp so now im thinking i wanna go with jl subs but give your opinion on what i should get for my trunk so it rapes the shit out of it.. money aint an issue post what you think....
> *


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 5 2007, 02:21 PM~8476589
> *from experience in owning both L7 and 13" W6 i wouldnt even think about it and go with the JL. i banged the shit out of the JLs and they never gave out. plus JL has that real deep bass, im a big fan. if money aint a issue why wont you go with 2 W7 13"s off of 2 JL audio 1000/1 amps, that would hit sooo hard.*



you could hit alot harder for alot cheaper. spend the extra cash on shit people don't usually think about like batteries, altenator, wiring... :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

naw shit homie :uh: ofcourse if you gon do all that of course you gon match it with what you need....but like he said money aint a issue...when i had my system i had optima batt. in my trunk, alternator done up and all jl wiring with some stinger... topic didnt ask about what you talkin bout just a comparison on brands... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 









> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Aug 5 2007, 01:51 PM~8476745
> *you could hit alot harder for alot cheaper.  spend the extra cash on shit people don't usually think about like batteries, alternator, wiring ... :uh:
> *


----------



## supermanmike1220 (Mar 30, 2007)

had 2 jl 13 w7s on 2 jl 1000s...was my favorite system i ever had by far...if you got the money then shit why not?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:0 what type of box did you have? what kind of car? im about to do my 63 with only one 13'' W7 off of 1000/1...








> _Originally posted by supermanmike1220_@Aug 5 2007, 02:25 PM~8476882
> *had 2 jl 13 w7s on 2 jl 1000s...was my favorite system i ever had by far...if you got the money then shit why not?
> *


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 5 2007, 03:21 PM~8476861
> *naw shit homie  :uh: ofcourse if you gon do all that of course you gon match it with what you need....but like he said money aint a issue...when i had my system i had optima batt. in my trunk, alternator done up and all jl wiring with some stinger... topic didnt ask about what you talkin bout just a comparison on brands...  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


mabey you should read into it a little closer homie instead of trying to talk shit. he was asking why his l7's wern't as loud as his friends jlw3's. in the same car, with the same amp the l7's should own the jl subs.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PimPinD.com+Aug 3 2007, 04:38 PM~8466411-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



still dont see what you talkin about but i guess you the expert :uh: ANYWAYS good luck pimpinD, i aint gon ruin your thread homie.


----------



## Roln19s (Dec 22, 2005)

L7's are LOUD, but to mee I do not think they are very musical at all.

I have a 13W6v2 in my DD and I love it, nice and loud and sounds good too.

BUT, my 2 12W7's in my other car sound SOO MUCH CLEANER and have a better response, even at low volumes the bass is clear and tight.

Here is a pic of the set-up I'm working on. I am goign to glass a panel over the box to seal off the runk from the inside of the car. Even without it being sealed off as of now it sounds better than it use to with the subs firing off the trunk. Maybe not as loud, but then again it is not sealed off yet.

I have the 1000/1 on the highs and the 450/4 on the mids and highs.









I get alot of compliments on how good it sounds. There are set-ups out there that are louder than mine by far, but I actually like to listen to my system rather than BURPING it at comps.


If $$ is no object why not go W7's? They look good too.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

yea after having some systems then finally going with 3 w6 (old school ones) off of 1000/1 i was hokked on JL. they have very clean deep bass... when the new w6 13'' came out i swapped the 3 old ones for the new ones since they looked better and sounded real good in other demo car they had. 

thats a clean set up you have, i am liking the chrome amps. are they making them like that now or did you get them done? :biggrin: 









> _Originally posted by Roln19s_@Aug 5 2007, 10:39 PM~8480325
> *L7's are LOUD, but to mee I do not think they are very musical at all.
> 
> I have a 13W6v2 in my DD and I love it, nice and loud and sounds good too.
> ...


----------



## Roln19s (Dec 22, 2005)

They have completely different amps out now. The Slash Series V2

These were available in Chrome for a short while, I got some of the last they had.

I love em.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Roln19s_@Aug 6 2007, 02:28 PM~8485409
> *They have completely different amps out now.  The Slash Series V2
> 
> These were available in Chrome for a short while, I got some of the last they had.
> ...


cool much props... :biggrin:


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

I have 2 w7s 12' running off a old school zapco 750.2 bridged they hit hard as fuck! the box is pointing up towards the trunk too big, need to get a new one that fires towards the back, had l7s and these kill them!


----------



## Big Reazon (Oct 13, 2006)

Man the w7s are some real deal subs and the l7s stay overrated. You need hella watts to push a l7 vs. the w7 can get loud with way less power. I used to have 2 13 w7s in my Monte Carlo and they beat like crazy and they were in a sealed box. I had a kicker 2500 watt amp. Somebody heard the system and came and bought. Now I'm rolling around with no slap n the trunk. So I found out about this company called FI car audio and I hits em 
up for 2 12 Q series subs for like 250 a piece. Man these things get low like the as low as if not lower than the w7s and they seem hella louder. But they are clean to. Somebody needs to check them out. I don't see myself buying a w7 ever again. I can show you videos of what the hell these subs do. Man heres some links. Man I about to put 2 10s of the these in the el co.
The qs
http://www.realmofexcursion.com/videos/FiCarAudio/q12.1.wmv
http://www.realmofexcursion.com/videos/FiCarAudio/q15.6.wmv
http://www.realmofexcursion.com/videos/FiCarAudio/q12.2.wmv
http://www.realmofexcursion.com/videos/FiCarAudio/q12.7.wmv
There level above the q Bls
http://www.realmofexcursion.com/videos/FiCarAudio/bl15.1.wmv


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Reazon_@Aug 7 2007, 04:47 AM~8491343
> *Man the w7s are some real deal subs and the l7s stay overrated. You need hella watts to push a l7 vs. the w7 can get loud with way less power. I used to have 2 13 w7s in my Monte Carlo and they beat like crazy and they were in a sealed box. I had a kicker 2500 watt amp. Somebody heard the system and came and bought. Now I'm rolling around with no slap n the trunk. So I found out about this company called FI car audio and I hits em
> up for 2 12 Q series subs for like 250 a piece. Man these things get low like the as low as if not lower than the w7s and they seem hella louder. But they are clean to. Somebody needs to check them out. I don't see myself buying a w7 ever again. I can show you videos of what the hell these subs do. Man heres some links. Man I about to put 2 10s of the these in the el co.
> The qs
> ...



you can't tell the fools here in this thread nothing. they would rather spend extra money for the jl name.


----------



## supermanmike1220 (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Aug 7 2007, 11:48 AM~8493872
> *you can't tell the fools here in this thread nothing.  they would rather spend extra money for the jl name.
> *


That is the same with anything. 

Limited rims are chrome, made pretty much the same exact way as every other chrome rim is made but its alot cheaper than other brands...DUB and TIS wheels are alot more expensive than other brands even though its the same qaulity as the limited. 

Anoter way to look at it is...Coach and Gucci is made out the same exact shit as most other clothing brands but is 3x or 4x times as expensive...why? 

FI and JL and all these other brands may be about the same in sound qaulity and loudness but people pay the extra hundreds...why?


----------



## supermanmike1220 (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh and w7s beat l7s in qaulity sound hands down. But like someone said...its comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## PimPinD.com (Apr 29, 2005)

well guys thanks for the help i dont even know what to do any more i have 2 descent amps but the L7 coils keep breaking im tired of spending money on L7's need to try something new.....?


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PimPinD.com_@Aug 7 2007, 06:55 PM~8496828
> *well guys thanks for the help i dont even know what to do any more i have 2 descent amps but the L7 coils  keep breaking im tired of spending money on L7's need to try something new.....?
> *


seriously homie get the fi car audio subs, you'll be happy you did.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PimPinD.com+Aug 7 2007, 06:55 PM~8496828-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


telling him to buy Fi subs without knowing the problem with his current setup is pretty stupid..... Fi isnt the end be all of woofer companies like you seem to believe


----------



## supermanmike1220 (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PimPinD.com_@Aug 7 2007, 04:55 PM~8496828
> *well guys thanks for the help i dont even know what to do any more i have 2 descent amps but the L7 coils  keep breaking im tired of spending money on L7's need to try something new.....?
> *


were u wantin to change the amps and subs or just subs?


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 7 2007, 10:14 PM~8498678
> *figure out why you are blowing subs constantly before you buy more subs.
> telling him to buy Fi subs without knowing the problem with his current setup is pretty stupid..... Fi isnt the end be all of woofer companies like you seem to believe
> *



man you've got me fucked up, i don't think that at all. :twak:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Aug 7 2007, 10:58 PM~8499216
> *man you've got me fucked up, i don't think that at all.  :twak:
> *


every other word out your mouth is Fi this that n the other so yea....


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 7 2007, 11:06 PM~8499325
> *every other word out your mouth is Fi this that n the other so yea....
> *


i like them, its a good sub at an even better price. i would recomend them to anyone in the market for new subs. i'm sure you'll have some slick comeback, you always do, it is what it is i guess. :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Aug 7 2007, 12:48 PM~8493872
> *you can't tell the fools here in this thread nothing.  they would rather spend extra money for the jl name.
> *




all people doin is stating their opinions, why you hatin so much? true you can get a low quality speaker and get the best out of it by investing in good brand wire, upgrading alternator, etc. i totally agree with you on that. ive been thru all kinds of system in my car from fosgates P3 to kicker l7 to jl w6 new and old series. ive even been thru the cheaper brands like q power and quantum. by you saying why people spend so much on subs and amps? because of quality. there is no way you can compare a low brand to a proven technology of a jl amplifier or a memphis or kicker. i am a firm believer that you get what you pay for. and thats speaking from personal experience in the same car ive had since 2000.

and if you want take it like im talkin shit like stated before so be, i could care less what you think. all im trying to do is help out a fello rider from my past experience. hope ive helped any pimpind. 

get your system checked on why its fryin the subs and once you get all that in line then you can decide on what route you want take.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Aug 7 2007, 10:23 PM~8499563
> *i like them, its a good sub at an even better price.  i would recomend them to anyone in the market for new subs.  i'm sure you'll have some slick comeback, you always do, it is what it is i guess. :uh:
> *



oh and i see you stay in indiana, i have plenty of homies that stay in chicago with jl equiped. if you so proud of the fi's and cheaper brands, step up...i can send the meter over there and see who outbangs who...i have a homie in a caddy i am gon have to find his number that has ONE w7 in his trunk. put up what you got against it. why bullshit and talk. let the subs do the talking. :biggrin:


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 8 2007, 12:50 AM~8500411
> *oh and i see you stay in indiana, i have plenty of homies that stay in chicago with jl equiped. if you so proud of the fi's and cheaper brands, step up...i can send the meter over there and see who outbangs who...i have a homie in  a caddy i am gon have to find his number that has ONE w7 in his trunk. put up what you got against it. why bullshit and talk. let the subs do the talking.  :biggrin:
> *


i'm down for that, just have to replace my amp first. still doesn't change the fact that the jl w7 subs are over priced and you can get a better quality, better sounding sub for cheaper. i'm not saying that there not a nice looking sub, or that they don't hit, just there is better for cheaper.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Aug 8 2007, 07:23 AM~8501633
> *i'm down for that, just have to replace my amp first.  still doesn't change the fact that the jl w7 subs are over priced and you can get a better quality, better sounding sub for cheaper.  i'm not saying that there not a nice looking sub, or that they don't hit, just there is better for cheaper.
> *




ive tried many brands and cant none compare to my jl's. memphis mojos are some hard hitting subs as well. i had two 12's. back in the day i had 2 15'' eclipse. those things hit hard as well. so comparing lower brands subs are hard to believe. the cheaper subs i have herd who bang are the quantums. but you get what you pay for and are notorious for blowing. i sell subs and amps all the time to miami, chicago and my hometown houston. throw some brands out there and i will find someone to buy some so i can check em out...

ive herd over a million systems before so i cant comprehend where you are comming from.

let me use a example. i paint cars and what if i told you i was going to use transtar clear over your house of kolor kandy....would you want the cheap stuff or would you buy the hok clear? same shit right????both make paint shinny right???

wrong. you get what you pay for. higher brands have more UV inhibiters than the low cost clears. you get what you pay for.

Trust me, i dont like throwing cash away since i am not working at the moment but been thru the route of being cheap. if you are having luck with the cheaper brands cool....all respect for that just respect the fact we got the cash to invest in a nice sounding subs.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 8 2007, 11:54 AM~8503241
> *ive tried many brands and cant none compare to my jl's. memphis mojos are some hard hitting subs as well. i had two 12's. back in the day i had 2 15'' eclipse. those things hit hard as well. so comparing lower brands subs are hard to believe. the cheaper subs i have herd who bang are the quantums. but you get what you pay for and are notorious for blowing. i sell subs and amps all the time to miami, chicago and my hometown houston. throw some brands out there and i will find someone to buy some so i can check em out...
> 
> ive herd over a million systems before so i cant comprehend where you are comming from.
> ...


theres a lil bit more out there than those two companies and thats a bold statement bro.... i wouldnt make that statement with any sub. depending on the vehicle, you could have totally different outcomes with the same gear.

i've heard the W0, W3, W6 and w7 in suv's, trunk cars, hatches, and trucks in sealed and vented enclosures... and i've heard other cheaper line ups in similar vehicles, and i dont really see where your coming from. their nice, but the price tag doesnt match performance. but to each his own, your money, do YOUR thing.

how much are you getting JL equip. for anyhow, just curious, we're all saying "cheaper" but we're not sure what he's actually getting them for, i'm sure its not retail


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Aug 8 2007, 12:20 PM~8503472
> *theres a lil bit more out there than those two companies and thats a bold statement bro.... i wouldnt make that statement with any sub. depending on the vehicle, you could have totally different outcomes with the same gear.
> 
> i've heard the W0, W3, W6 and w7 in suv's, trunk cars, hatches, and trucks in sealed and vented enclosures... and i've heard other cheaper line ups in similar vehicles, and i dont really see where your coming from. their nice, but the price tag doesnt match performance. but to each his own, your money, do YOUR thing.
> ...



this is what i'm trying to say. just cause it costs more doesn't make it better.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Aug 7 2007, 11:23 PM~8499563
> *i like them, its a good sub at an even better price.  i would recomend them to anyone in the market for new subs.  i'm sure you'll have some slick comeback, you always do, it is what it is i guess. :uh:
> *


nope no need to n00b....


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 8 2007, 12:50 AM~8500411
> *oh and i see you stay in indiana, i have plenty of homies that stay in chicago with jl equiped. if you so proud of the fi's and cheaper brands, step up...i can send the meter over there and see who outbangs who...i have a homie in  a caddy i am gon have to find his number that has ONE w7 in his trunk. put up what you got against it. why bullshit and talk. let the subs do the talking.  :biggrin:
> *


I see you are in TX Ill put my "cheap" RE/DD/Treo/Fi subs up against your JL install in spl and sq... I have the new termlab and a rta so it should be fun. And you would be a fool to think a single 13/13w7 can compare to a BL 18 in low end extension and spl


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

nice!

worked out betta then i thought...btw, i'd like a "hahhahaha, told you so" video when this is all said and done..


----------



## Roln19s (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Aug 8 2007, 09:23 AM~8501633
> *i'm down for that, just have to replace my amp first.  still doesn't change the fact that the jl w7 subs are over priced and you can get a better quality, better sounding sub for cheaper.  i'm not saying that there not a nice looking sub, or that they don't hit, just there is better for cheaper.
> *


I'm game too, I'll be in INDY next week for the ITB, Bring it on. Let's see how the FI's compare in person, fuk the internet shit. Sit in my car and I'll sit in yours. See if you have any complaints after you hear what mine sounds and feels like.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roln19s_@Aug 9 2007, 10:19 PM~8516973
> *I'm game too, I'll be in INDY next week for the ITB, Bring it on.  Let's see how the FI's compare in person, fuk the internet shit.  Sit in my car and I'll sit in yours.  See if you have any complaints after you hear what mine sounds and feels like.
> *


i'd love to but i don't have an amp right now. i'm thinking about taking my impala to itb. don't quite know yet cause i'm suppose to close on a house the 15th. probably won't get to go at all.


----------



## Roln19s (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 8 2007, 07:25 PM~8506333
> *I see you are in TX Ill put my "cheap" RE/DD/Treo/Fi subs up against your JL install in spl and sq... I have the new termlab and a rta so it should be fun.  And you would be a fool to think a single 13/13w7 can compare to a BL 18 in low end extension and spl
> *


Why try and compare a 13 to an 18? I got an idea. Why not compare a 12" to a 12" and the same amount of power?

Or, hell 2 12's should be almost enough to compare to a single 18.

The thing is you are wanting to compare a sub that is ALOT larger with more than likely 2-3x more power running it.

You gotta have power to make power, so you probably have more into your electrical than most people running a single 13W7. 

So all in all how can it be more affordable when you need more power to run it? You have to get the power somewhere. Batteries etc.

So instead of comparing 2 completely diff set up why not compare a single 12" against a single 12" with only 1000watts rms?


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

sounds good...


who has what and lives close to who? if anyone down in the broward county, palm beach county, dade county areas (florida) i'm up for a showdown with a JL product thats in the same class as a couple of the 'cheaper' woofers i have access to...

we can go down to 500wRMS if thats the case


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roln19s_@Aug 9 2007, 11:25 PM~8517686
> *Why try and compare a 13 to an 18?  I got an idea.  Why not compare a 12" to a 12" and the same amount of power?
> 
> Or, hell 2 12's should be almost enough to compare to a single 18.
> ...


Texas_Bowties was the person wanting to compare a single w7 to a BTL 18 not me, get your facts straight before you accuse people of shit. And if you do think the w7 has a chance you are an even bigger fanboy and idiot than I already believe you are. 

I dont have the btl 18 superdodge does iirc . You must be confused fanboy because I havent brought up the price issue with w7s in this thread. The statement about there being several subs that get louder, play lower and sound better than w7s is true. The RE XXX, Adire Brahma, Digital Designs 9100/9500, and Fi Q have beaten the JL sub in head to head comparisons. 

And you are right I probably do have more in my electrical system in all my cars than most ppl do what fuck with JLs and thats because I want my shit to be bulletproof and I run more power to one subs voice coil than most people have in their entire system. Your system is only as good as its weakest link. Its not my fault that I can have the lights on, ac blowing snow, and volume cranked and not have the slightest hint of dimming when parked where as some other guy is struggling to keep his shit from jumping into protect or having the car cut off due to not enough current. 

You or anyone else is more than welcome to bring a single or pair of w7s or any JL sub for that matter and we can let the mic and rta do the talking. Ill even put whichever setup YOU choose for me to use on the line. And by setup I mean subs, amps, and hu if you are willing to do the same. I have DD 95/99's, RE xxx/sx/sexxx/se/hc, Treo SSx, and ID Maxes to choose from for the comparison I have other subs but they would require recones so Id need 2wks advance notice. The comparison would be peak spl (burp), avg spl (bassrace type format), rta reading, and subjective listening by people.


----------



## Roln19s (Dec 22, 2005)

It's almost like you're just an asshole.

I was commenting on the ENTIRE TOPIC, I DID NOT SAY "PITBULLX" THIS IS FOR YOU ONLY.

I made a GENERAL STATEMENT, which obviously gets under your skin for you to make an attack on me like you always seem to do.

I run JL in my cars so I'm a "FANBOY", OH NO, you called me a "FANBOY" on the internet, what will I do to overcome this?

You're right, I'm gonna get rid of what "I LIKE" and what "SOUNDS GOOD TO ME" and only buy the Products you suggest, you do howver know what is the BEST BANG for your buck for EVERYONE. Afterwards I will save up some $$ and pay you to install my system to your stanards and how you like it to sound. From now on I have no opinion, I will just agree with the "ASSHOLE" on the internet.

Deal?

Or better yet, maybe we all can agree to disagree. Or just maybe we can come to the conclusion that WE ALL HAVE DIFFERENT EARS, DIFFERENT TASTE, DIFFERENT BUDGETS, DIFFERENT GOALS, AND MOST IMPORTANT DIFFERENT OPINIONS.

Settle down, in the end it is a CAR STEREO SYSTEM, who cares if your system can make a SPL meter display a higher #? Would you like a plastic trophy to show that it is? If so I can get you one.

Every car stereo forum is the same, a few people who claim to be god, and then the MAJORITY of people who are scared to go agaisnt them and only AGREE with every sentence they type.

So yeah, I'll be in INDY BANGIN my OVERPRICED WEAK ass system that does not have the ability to sound good because the company who built and designed the products I own has a Good Reputation.

What happens when your Fi's, eD's and Re's have been around and EVERYONE KNOWS the name? Will they be considered "JUNK LINE AUDIO" because they got POPULAR? Will they be overpriced just because a NEW up and coming company produces a speaker that cost less?

Get over yourself.


----------



## Roln19s (Dec 22, 2005)

BTW, I can PISS FURTHER THAN YOU!


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roln19s_@Aug 11 2007, 12:18 AM~8526207
> *It's almost like you're just an asshole.
> 
> I was commenting on the ENTIRE TOPIC, I DID NOT SAY "PITBULLX" THIS IS FOR YOU ONLY.
> ...



I could careless what products you own or run in your vehicles, ppl like you are the "problem". I dont push Digital Designs or Rockford Fosgate (my fave companies) on people, honestly I can count on one hand how many times Ive recommended a DD sub/amp for people on this forum. Now you on the other hand found a sub that you like you tell everyone to run JL this blah blah blah No matter what the application. How much hands on experience do you have with high end subs? How many head to head comparisons have you done with the w7 and another "super sub" in an equal install? If you havent then you dont have the ability to make claims about how good x or y sub really sounds. Ive never claimed to know whats best for everyone but I do have enough handson experience with numerous brands and lines of subs and amps to make suggestions on equipment and not try to push the w7 or any single brand of sub on ppl every chance I get. Show me where I told the guy to buy _____ subs. I told him he needs to diagnose his problem before he runs off and buys new shit. Others were brought different brands into the thread. 

I dont need anymore plastic trophies for my installs and results at competitions I already have too many as it is... I appreciate the offer though, I would love for you or any of the other blind fanboys to take up my offer. You enjoy your self-described weak and overpriced system and its colored sub-bass . I dont like eD and their shit is already considered to be *J*unk*L*ine Audio. RE is quite mainstream to audiophiles as are DD and Fi. A companies "place" in the market doesnt change the quality of their equipment nor does it make it fine for blatant fanboys to push their subs on everyone like they are the second coming of christ. That would be the same for anyone or any brand not just your beloved "JLA". The statements of JL being overpriced stem from the performance you get from the pricetag. Like it or not there are several subs that perform better for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 11 2007, 05:22 AM~8527237
> *The statements of JL being overpriced stem from the performance you get from the pricetag.  Like it or not there are several subs that perform better for a fraction of the cost.
> *


I do have to agree with at least this much, but I'm trying to stay out of this...  

You guys keep this civil and I'll keep it going, carry on... :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

wow ive missed out on alot the last few days.

First off i would like to take it back and start over...the statements i did where from my own personal experience. i had so much problems from diffrent brands. not olny in "BANG" but in sound quality. 

The JLs got brought up since the person starting the forum spoke on debatin getting the jls and that money wasnt a issue. he gos on and states that his friend has some and that he liked it or it outdid his car. so i just said cool, ive had nothing but good with the jls. im a big fan and somehow that hurt peoples feelings.

theres no point to sit here and argue and i am deffinetly down for a competition :biggrin: not to prove people right or wrong but to expand my knowledge in car audio. if i can spend less in building my system then thats more money in my pocket.

as for whoever brought up the 18???how are you gon get a acurate reading? compare 12 for 12...

i am looking to get something to do a comparison...what brands do you recommend? im a big fan of the deep low smooth bass...just clean and deep.


----------



## lakewood_253 (Apr 25, 2006)

alpine type-r or x series dvc 10 or 12" 4 ohm


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 12 2007, 02:00 AM~8532788
> *as for whoever brought up the 18???how are you gon get a acurate reading? compare 12 for 12...
> 
> i am looking to get something to do a comparison...what brands do you recommend? im a big fan of the deep low smooth bass...just clean and deep.
> *


the guy you "called out" to compete against your friends "single w7" is running a single 18 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 


Where are you at in TX Ill go 12 v 12


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

i'm running this sub right here. it was $309 shipped to my door, made and tested when i ordered it. its one of the, if not the best subs i have ever run. its not factory made in bulk, nor batch tested. i'll have my new amp within the month, and welcome anyone who wants to compete, for shits and giggles or braging right. :nicoderm:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Aug 12 2007, 11:48 AM~8533991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You gonna get what I have been suggesting?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 12 2007, 08:37 AM~8533745
> *the guy you "called out" to compete against your friends "single w7" is running a single 18  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> Where are you at in TX Ill go 12 v 12
> *



in houston. i am gon hold off and try some FIs. so competition is gon have to wait. ill be my own cometition...

$309???the 18"? or 12"? what are recomeneded specs on airspace?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 12 2007, 11:54 AM~8534379
> *in houston. i am gon hold off and try some FIs. so competition is gon have to wait. ill be my own cometition...
> 
> $309???the 18"? or 12"? what are recomeneded specs on airspace?
> *


pussy :angry: :angry: 



bring your Fi's I got sumthin for them as well


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 12 2007, 11:54 AM~8534379
> *in houston. i am gon hold off and try some FIs. so competition is gon have to wait. ill be my own cometition...
> 
> $309???the 18"? or 12"? what are recomeneded specs on airspace?
> *



considering the current conversation on here which one you think. i'm talking about the 18". recomended airspace for the 18" is 4-6 ft^3-sealed and 6-10 ft^3-ported. i have mine in a 6ft^[email protected] after all displacement.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 12 2007, 12:21 PM~8534838
> *pussy  :angry:  :angry:
> bring your Fi's I got sumthin for them as well
> *


 never that 

I'm currently restoring my 63 to OG specs and adding finishing touches. in the next 2 months I am looking to add a sub in my car where I can take in and out since I am competing in originals class and show my trunk. I am open to suggestions on subs and amp. all wiring and electrical is being done up to handle a good load. 

when I'm ready you gon be the first ill holla at  I see a houston at on your avator...you gon make it to the royal touch show in bryan tx.? there having a soundoff and I would like to check the system out. like I said I am open minded if its for better....ive tried the jls and love em but if I can find better sound quality and deep bass then I would deff do the transition.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 12 2007, 02:53 PM~8535290
> *never that
> 
> I'm currently restoring my 63 to OG specs and adding finishing touches. in the next 2 months I am looking to add a sub in my car where I can take in and out since I am competing in originals class and show my trunk. I am open to suggestions on subs and amp. all wiring and electrical is being done up to handle a good load.
> ...


The Astros hat is an LA thing for me Im not in/from Houston ..... I may show my face at the USACi show in Bryan next weekend.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 12 2007, 02:20 PM~8535405
> *The Astros hat is an LA thing for me Im not in/from Houston  ..... I may show my face at the USACi show in Bryan next weekend.
> *




let me know, i would like to check out yo system


----------



## Big_P (May 29, 2005)

i got 2 12s L7s and i fucking love them and they bump like a motha i got a hiponics amp and a 4 fared capacitor..... before i had this system i had 2 10s w7 and they didnt bump as loud as i thoght it was gonna bump.. but if i was you i would get da L7s


----------



## FlakoLoco13 (Feb 24, 2007)

L7 IS BETTER FOR THE MONEY BUT JL IS A BETTER SUB. IF YOU ARE LOOKING FOR HI OUTPUT I WOULD RECOMMEND CERWIN VEGAS. GOT ONE IN A PORTED BOX PUSHING [email protected] NO PROBLEM. YOU CAN TUNE THEM FOR BETTER SPL OR SQ BY PUSHING A PIN THAT MOVES THE COILS. HOW U TUNE THEM IS UP TO YOU :biggrin:

THE CERWINS ARENT THE BEST SUBS BUT I PERSONALLY LOVE THEM


----------



## PimPinD.com (Apr 29, 2005)

look this is so far right know what i have 2 1200.1 kx kicker amps 2 kole audio capacitors and 2 blue top optima battery's with pioneer head unit. just got rid of the subs.... what subs would go with my setup that wont blow to easy and will sound real deep....


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

Id go with a pair of fully loaded Fi BL 12s

5^ft net 50-60in port 33hz tune


----------



## FlakoLoco13 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 15 2007, 09:05 PM~8565033
> *Id go with a pair of fully loaded Fi BL 12s
> 
> 5^ft net 50-60in port 33hz tune
> *


 :thumbsup:

ONLY OTHER ADVICE IS TO GET RID OF THOSE CAPACITORS...
UNLESS YOU PUT THEM IN FOR COSMETICS. BETTER OFF UDGRADING YOUR ALTERNATOR. JUST MY 2$


----------



## swift1 (Aug 12, 2007)

jl audio all the way i got a 12 w7 and a 1000/1 for sale barely used


----------

